# Resale HGVC POINTS guidance



## shofam (Jun 30, 2019)

Folks, I am sure this has been posted somewhere else on the forum, however, I have looked for a few days and not seen a comprehensive overview of what to look for and what to look out for when purchasing Hilton Grand vacation club points on the secondary market.

Would anyone be able to guide me on these matters? I would appreciate the most comprehensive overview possible as I am a newbie and completely uninformed. Thank you so much in advance!

All I know is that I want resale not new points.


----------



## bdbradshaw (Jun 30, 2019)

Where do you like to vacation and how many in your family? Have you looked at the point chart yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper (Jun 30, 2019)

shofam said:


> Folks, I am sure this has been posted somewhere else on the forum, however, I have looked for a few days and not seen a comprehensive overview of what to look for and what to look out for when purchasing Hilton Grand vacation club points on the secondary market.
> 
> Would anyone be able to guide me on these matters? I would appreciate the most comprehensive overview possible as I am a newbie and completely uninformed. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> All I know is that I want resale not new points.



A couple of questions.

1. How many people are normally traveling with?
2. Where do you want to use your points?
3. How much are you willing to spend without borrowing any money?
4. How much are you able/willing to spend on MF’s?

For your first purchase, I would stick with trusted resellers, Redweek or the Tug marketplace. There are too many variables for a first time buyer when purchasing from eBay. I would suggest only platinum units (there are a few exceptions). 2 bedroom platinum units should be around $1 a point. Smaller units can be had for less. Places with no ROFR can be had for less as well. If there is a place and time you want and it’s hard to get to, consider buying there in the season you want.

The more info you give, the better recommendations you will receive.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Jun 30, 2019)

shofam said:


> Folks, I am sure this has been posted somewhere else on the forum, however, I have looked for a few days and not seen a comprehensive overview of what to look for and what to look out for when purchasing Hilton Grand vacation club points on the secondary market.
> 
> Would anyone be able to guide me on these matters? I would appreciate the most comprehensive overview possible as I am a newbie and completely uninformed. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> All I know is that I want resale not new points.



First, understand the system. HGVC points aren't structured like, say Marriott points.

Despite what the salesman may tell you, you don't buy points. You actually buy a week that can be converted to points. This is an important distinction. The Maintenance Fees are based upon the week and its location. The point can vary, depending on the season.

Why this matters.

If you buy a week with a low point value, you will pay the same maintenance fee as a week in the same location (and same size/view) with higher point values. If one buys a gold 2 BDR at location X, you get less points for it, than the same week (everything else being the same) in the Platinum (high) season. Same fees, different point conversions. All things being equal, you want to buy the highest number of point for the lowest maintenance fees. (Marriott point are totally different, you pay a flat MF per point (currently $.58 per point). The more points, the more MFs.)

However, all things are not equal. Some things to consider.

1. The better the MF/point ratio, the more people want to buy those weeks, therefore they cost more, resale. (More demand).
2. HGVC has ROFR (Right Of First Refusal) for most (but not all!) HGVC properties. This tends to set a floor of around $1 a point, for those properties with a ROFR.
3. The HGVC system gives week owners the right to book their week ahead of points bookings. This matters, because if you want to go to a particular resort year after year, you should buy there to guarantee getting that resort, by booking in that owner's window. (12 months to 9 months in advance).
4. Not every HGVC resort is owned by HGVC. Some were acquired by mergers in the past, and have pre-existing rules from the prior ownership set-up. These are called "affiliates". Some people think they are good deals, some avoid them like the plague. (I deliberately own an affiliate, but that's me. YMMV)

So, in buying resale HGVC, you need to balance you needs and what the going price is for various properties. There is no "right" choice. Only the right choice for your particular needs.

I hope this helps.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 30, 2019)

shofam said:


> All I know is that I want resale not new points.



While a developer purchase may provide some extra “perks” (that aren’t worth the price of admission) what it does *not* provide you is a “new” purchase. Whether you buy resale or retail direct the same number of people have slept in that bed.


----------



## shofam (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you, for this information. I have a family of 4, but one is in college. We bought EVEN YEAR Wyndham points off of eBay previously and the research I had some provided the knowledge to get a good number of points with very low MFs for a very low price (they don't have a ROFR).

I am looking to eventually pair it with an odd year contract from either HGVC or MVC. That way I have more choice in vacationing easier. 

Initially, the thought of having no ROFR at one of the properties that don't have one would be a terrific idea, is that the case?  From my initial research, it appears that the property at Flamingo is the only one without a ROFR, is that correct?

What do you all think about mixing and matching timeshare ownership with different companies? 

I have no interest in going to the same place every single year at the same time if year. I want the most number of points for the lowest MFs, and prefer flexibility over everything else.


----------



## RX8 (Jul 1, 2019)

I think having two EOY weeks at two different systems is a great idea.

I wouldn’t let ROFR deter me from where I wanted to buy. Just make an offer that _you_ are comfortable with and if it doesn’t pass try again.  

Platinum HGVC holds it value reasonable well. You are not going to find a platinum Flamingo week for $1 just because there is no ROFR. However, gold silver and bronze weeks are not typically ROFR’d by HGVC. Looking for a EOY week also increases the chance that HGVC won’t exercise ROFR. Good luck.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 1, 2019)

Yup, you want a place that has a great Point to MF ratio. For your needs, an EoY would be great! I agree with what @RX8 says about ROFR, don’t let that stop you from making an offer. Yout price point should be considerably lower than if you were buying an annual interval and the ROFR point will much lower.

I suggest looking at non Trump Vegas resorts (Trump has high MF’s) as they generally have the best point to MF ratio. Good Luck!


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 1, 2019)

You've gotten great advice above! One additional thought: you pay yearly club dues (currently $176 annually) EVERY YEAR even if you own an every other year timeshare with Hilton. 

Also, HGVC is associated with RCI (vs II which some say is nicer... I have no experience with either to have an opinion). It looks like your Wyndham also is linked to RCI. This may or may not be a consideration for you, I am a newbie myself (purchased Platinum Studio Plus 3500 annual pts off eBay in March but from a trusted seller recommended on here) and have not yet played around much with RCI. Thus far it seems like I may not be using RCI at all, to be honest (mostly because it seems a lot less flexible than HGVC... also, I typically don't stay in one place for a whole week since it's just me and the hubs and we like to bounce around a few cities). 

Anyway, great luck! Let us know how else we can help! 

PS - I love my HGVC so far! Headed to Vegas on Wednesday for our 2nd use of the timeshare already!


----------



## Panina (Jul 1, 2019)

Figure out how you will use HVGC and how many points you will need to determine what will be best to buy.

I own affiliates in Florida Marco Island at Surf Club and Eagles Nest where there is no rofr.  These resorts also give you the choice to use Interval International which if you trade outside of hgvc have higher end resorts.


----------



## junk (Jul 1, 2019)

I agree with @dayooper. Boulevard in Vegas with platinum week is good. Especially 1BR with 6200, 2BR with 8400 and 3BR with 9600 are great deal for point to MF ratio.

Grand Islander in Hawaii has never exercised FOFR yet since developer sales is still on going as brand new. Some unit with 12600, 14400, 16800 and 19200 have even greater point to MF ratio than Boulevard. Purchase price per point will be much greater than $1 but you will save hundreds of dollars forever for MFs. Total payment for Grand Islander and Vegas or so will be same within ten years and there after you will save more and more MF than Vegas or so.
You have to find the “bargain” for Grand Islander though.


----------



## shofam (Jul 2, 2019)

This is all amazing information! I truly appreciate y'all's input.


----------



## terces (Jul 2, 2019)

When I set out to explore this world of timesharing, the number one criteria that I put on the top of the page in bold print was my exit strategy.  How will I be able to dispose of a timeshare when the time comes that I or my children do not want it.  We have probably all come across very unhappy timeshare owners whose fees increase every year and they have not been able to use them in a cost effective way and they just want out, and yet they cannot even give them away.  My research firmly pointed me towards HGVC, but even within the HGVC world there are many set-ups that are not worth anything and you would have a very hard time giving them away.  I came down to believing that the initial cost is not that important, in fact I found that paying more might just put me in a position of being able to sell easier.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 2, 2019)

terces said:


> When I set out to explore this world of timesharing, the number one criteria that I put on the top of the page in bold print was my exit strategy.  How will I be able to dispose of a timeshare when the time comes that I or my children do not want it.  We have probably all come across very unhappy timeshare owners whose fees increase every year and they have not been able to use them in a cost effective way and they just want out, and yet they cannot even give them away.  My research firmly pointed me towards HGVC, but even within the HGVC world there are many set-ups that are not worth anything and you would have a very hard time giving them away.  I came down to believing that the initial cost is not that important, in fact I found that paying more might just put me in a position of being able to sell easier.


That’s the exact thing I told the sales rep last week when they tried selling me points in a flex program with Sheraton. I said it will be hard to resell if the points don’t transfer on resale to book into other resorts in Vistana. He said “ you shouldn’t buy a timeshare as an investment” I laughed and said thanks to the internet the resale market has shifted your sales 
Pitch huh? Dirt cheap resales are where it’s at. I also said I wouldn’t buy in to resell and make money. I’m thinking of an exit strategy. How do I get the heck out. It’s harder to get out when they restrict usage. It’s why I’ll only buy resales that come with less restrictions like the mandatory resorts in Vistana.


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 2, 2019)

Agree with @terces on #1 consideration for me being exit strategy (when I'm ready). Low start up costs (purchase price, activation, etc) were also important in case this timeshare situation didn't work well for us (my hubs wasn't convinced and we don't normally book out 6+ months in advance, so I needed something less risky for sure). This narrowed my search down to large systems. I ended up with a Hilton and a Worldmark (still hasn't closed.... this one takes 4-6 months apparently). 

I don't know if other folks on here would agree, but we are finding Open Season alone (cash bookings available to owners only, can't be used by a guest unless the owner is there to check in) is worth my annual dues! My husband saved over $800 on 4 nights recently when he booked Vegas Elara over a crazy festival weekend (electronic music festival). He had a work conference at the Cosmopolitan and rooms there were $600 a night! He snatched open season at Elara and was able to stay across the street from the Cosmo while all of his coworkers had to stay off the strip and spent at least $400 more than he did... so now we are saving his company money also haha!


----------



## shofam (Jul 3, 2019)

You all are amazing! THANK YOU! What a terrific community this is! Any particular trusted sellers on eBay that I should be focusing on? Any other thoughts on RCI Vs. Interval International? ROFR units Vs. those without an ROFR?


----------



## CPNY (Jul 3, 2019)

shofam said:


> You all are amazing! THANK YOU! What a terrific community this is! Any particular trusted sellers on eBay that I should be focusing on? Any other thoughts on RCI Vs. Interval International? ROFR units Vs. those without an ROFR?


Where are you looking? What program? Just HGVC?


----------



## shofam (Jul 4, 2019)

CPNY said:


> Where are you looking? What program? Just HGVC?



I already own an even year contract with Wyndham. Based on my research thus far, Hilton and Marriott is where I am looking for an odd year contract.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 4, 2019)

shofam said:


> I already own an even year contract with Wyndham. Based on my research thus far, Hilton and Marriott is where I am looking for an odd year contract.


I’d go Marriott over Hilton I think. But with Marriott I believe you can only use your home resort or exchange in interval. I like Vistana in a mandatory resort, then you can use points in network, have your home resort or get favorable exchange in interval with Marriott properties


----------



## dayooper (Jul 4, 2019)

CPNY said:


> I’d go Marriott over Hilton I think. But with Marriott I believe you can only use your home resort or exchange in interval. I like Vistana in a mandatory resort, then you can use points in network, have your home resort or get favorable exchange in interval with Marriott properties



Why Marriott? Not questioning choice, but what’s the reason?


----------



## CPNY (Jul 4, 2019)

dayooper said:


> Why Marriott? Not questioning choice, but what’s the reason?


Well MVC seems to becoming the biggest, there are plenty of destinations to choose from. Their parent company MVG owns Interval and Vistana. Who knows what comes down the road. I prefer Vistana as I like the Westin properties. I’ve also exchanged into MVC Aruba Ocean club Easy as a Vistana owner because of the merger. If you go with a Vistana resort, familiarize yourself with the mandatory resorts vs voluntary. Mandatory resorts have the points transfer on resale so you can book Westin resorts in network at 8 months to check in.


----------



## terces (Jul 4, 2019)

From my study of the MVC vs HGVC question, I loved the Marriott resorts BUT they are quite a bit more expensive to buy into because MVC charges a substantial "activation fee" on top of whatever price you agree to pay on the resale market.  My decision came down to accepting fewer properties to trade into with HGVC and hoping they continue to expand as rapidly as they have, but keeping my capital cost and therefore the risk at a lower level.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 4, 2019)

terces said:


> From my study of the MVC vs HGVC question, I loved the Marriott resorts BUT they are quite a bit more expensive to buy into because MVC charges a substantial "activation fee" on top of whatever price you agree to pay on the resale market.  My decision came down to accepting fewer properties to trade into with HGVC and hoping they continue to expand as rapidly as they have, but keeping my capital cost and therefore the risk at a lower level.


As long as you’re ok with waiting and nothing expanding or not as rapidly as you hope then it’s ok. As far as MVC I believe they only charge the reactivation fee if you want to enroll the points into the DC point system. You can still reserve your home resort or exchange in interval but I agree with you. I don’t want to exchange, I want to book with points, it’s Hey why i purchased resale in Vistana that allows for points transfers on resale in certain resorts.


----------



## terces (Jul 4, 2019)

CPNY said:


> As long as you’re ok with waiting and nothing expanding or not as rapidly as you hope then it’s ok. As far as MVC I believe they only charge the reactivation fee if you want to enroll the points into the DC point system. You can still reserve your home resort or exchange in interval but I agree with you. I don’t want to exchange, I want to book with points, it’s Hey why i purchased resale in Vistana that allows for points transfers on resale in certain resorts.


The last time I looked I believe the cost for Activation was $4.00 per point, and it seemed that it just pushed the overall price too high in comparison to HGVC.


----------



## CPNY (Jul 4, 2019)

That t


terces said:


> The last time I looked I believe the cost for Activation was $4.00 per point, and it seemed that it just pushed the overall price too high in comparison to HGVC.


thats for resale points correct? Deeded weeks in other resorts are different. So if you buy a deeded week at Aruba ocean club I think it costs 3K to enroll that week into DP? Or is that just the fee for current owners grandfathered in on resales and developer purchases?


----------



## terces (Jul 4, 2019)

CPNY said:


> That t
> 
> thats for resale points correct? Deeded weeks in other resorts are different. So if you buy a deeded week at Aruba ocean club I think it costs 3K to enroll that week into DP? Or is that just the fee for current owners grandfathered in on resales and developer purchases?


I don't know the answer to that.  I was only interested in points.  I seem to recall that "enrolling" refers to placing your grandfathered unit into the Points system.  Is it possible that it is a different fee from "Activation" which applies at the time of resale??  If you are looking at MVC I would clear this question up because from what I found the Activation fee is very substantial, and negatively impacts both the seller and buyer.  By the way, the activation fee at HGVC is somewhere around $700.  It has been over a year since I closed the book on my research into MVC, so take what I am saying as a clue that needs further research


----------



## CPNY (Jul 4, 2019)

terces said:


> I don't know the answer to that.  I was only interested in points.  I seem to recall that "enrolling" refers to placing your grandfathered unit into the Points system.  Is it possible that it is a different fee from "Activation" which applies at the time of resale??  If you are looking at MVC I would clear this question up because from what I found the Activation fee is very substantial, and negatively impacts both the seller and buyer.  By the way, the activation fee at HGVC is somewhere around $700.  It has been over a year since I closed the book on my research into MVC, so take what I am saying as a clue that needs further research


Good to know. I think I’ll stick with Vistana since exchanging gets some priority in MVC as well, plus i can book other resorts at 8 months.


----------



## skimeup (Jul 30, 2019)

Can someone insert a link to the points chart, please?  Can't find it...


----------



## dayooper (Jul 30, 2019)

skimeup said:


> Can someone insert a link to the points chart, please?  Can't find it...



Choose the resort you wand and click the points tab.

Link: https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/search


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 31, 2019)

These are brokers most recommended for HGVC:
www.judikoz.com
www.sellingtimeshares.net
www.timesharebrokersales.com

BTW, HGVC treats resale owners well.
You get the same perks+benefits as retail owners...
Except only:
1. The points won't count toward elite status (14k plus).
-- _Not worth paying retail to get._
b. You may not be invited to "owner updates." (Lucky duck)
-- G_oodies for these sales sessions are not worth the time.
_


----------



## brp (Jul 31, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> b. You may not be invited to "owner updates." (Lucky duck)
> -- G_oodies for these sales sessions are not worth the time._



Agree with the rest. This, while stated as a truth, is jsut an opinion. We have gotten offers well worth our time. Things like $149/night stays in New York plus $200 for 15 minutes of our time. Each person can decide the worth. Oh, and we're resale 

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 31, 2019)

brp said:


> Agree with the rest. This, while stated as a truth, is jsut an opinion. We have gotten offers well worth our time. Things like $149/night stays in New York plus $200 for 15 minutes of our time. Each person can decide the worth. Oh, and we're resale
> 
> Cheers.



I think resale owners getting invited depends on a couple of factors, first being location. Places like Vegas seem to offer everybody while high seasons in high demand locations will be pickier. Resale owners are less likely to buy than retail owners. Salesman want the best chance to sell. If they have many victims . . . errrrr potential buyers that don’t know the value of resale, why would they have someone who knows the value take the place of someone who would be much more apt to buy. In lower seasons or less demand locations (Vegas/ Orlando) they would rather give a go at a resale owner than sit there without a chance at a sale.

In late June (with 100% occupancy), I was at Ocean 22. I asked to not be bothered by sales calls. They were giving “tours” of Ocean Enclave as an in to a sales presentation. My guess is that even if I wanted to, I would have been declined. In January I’m sure they would have been more aggressive in their pursuit of my time. I still would have said no. My time can be bought, but what’s reported here as the “gifts” would never be enough to waste 90 minutes of my vacation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 31, 2019)

Talent312 said:


> These are brokers most recommended for HGVC:
> www.judikoz.com
> www.sellingtimeshares.net
> www.timesharebrokersales.com
> ...



I would add for Hawaii: Syed Sarmad advantagevacations.com


----------

